

RSense bundle for TextMate - swombat
http://github.com/eandrejko/RSense.tmbundle

======
JangoSteve
_edit: it now works after a few retries_

This looks intriguing, but I keep getting an error when trying to git clone
it:

error: Unable to find 2b61a053b1b0953b321d8d86bfbfaa7cc7cfffe4 under
<http://github.com/eandrejko/RSense.tmbundle.git>

